# this fixed my fade/slice off the tee, might could help you too!



## lancerontrack (Jun 3, 2009)

i always thought i faded or sliced the ball cuz my hands were not turning over and all the same old stuff EVERYONE tells you when you dont hit straight. after a while of hitting and seeing that I AM releasing the club and actually hitting the ball on the toe of the club from trying to force my hands to turn i knew i was missing something. i thought about my swing for a minute and it HIT ME. ITS NOT MY HANDS OR MY SWING PLANE! it was fast hips and slow hands! the first thing to move on my downswing was my hips. making my hands very late. SOO, i now make sure my hands start my downswing and purposely delay my hips until they just naturally turn. WOW. IM NOW HITTING DEAD STRAIGHT AND EVEN HITTING A DRAW. I AM HAMMERING THE SWEET SPOT ON MY DRIVER PLUS I HAVE A MUCH LOWER DRIVING BALL FLIGHT. i now do this on my longer clubs and its really helped out. it have always its my 8-SW straight and even hit most irons with a draw off the tee. now my driver is fun to hit again! maybe this will help you and make the driver fun to hit again!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Isn't it amazing when you have an epiphany on your swing, it was the same way on my fairway woods. I was at the range and on the practice swing I noticed where the club head was to strike the ball I adjust my left foot and started hitting the ball again. at least two strokes off my game.:headbang:


----------

